# GTK-Gnash causes lots of trouble



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay, ever since I installed Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10,

and I noticed that at some sites, it wouldn't load properly. Or would load half-way, then choke on it.

A friend of mine told me:

Run this: Sudo top

Then you'll see who's the culprit every time your computer is pushed to the limit.

So, I did whenever it choked, and almost always, it's gtk-gnash.

It is the most annoying component, and I do not know of any way to stabilize it.

Is there another component of the same thing that is much more reliable?

And how do I go about uninstalling this cursed thing?


----------

